# Retcon - what would you remove?



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Which army or faction would you remove from the 40k universe retcon style, either because they don't fit current cannon or just because you don't like them?

I am not suggesting anything based on rules or gameplay, but simply on what shouldn't be there or what is very inconvenient to deal with fluff and story wise?

Maybe a chapter, a character, a group or faction just doesn't fit with the others or maybe you would remove one just to make everything a bit more neat.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Tone down the Ultramarines fluff (IE, remove their Chief Librarian / Cassius / Telion/ Chronus, or dish them out between other codex chapters like the Iron Hands etc), I am a fan of Guilliman's sons but they just need a little less attention from GW. This would also stop people hating them more in my belief.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Necrons because I started playing Eldar because I liked the story the Necrons Retfucked their way into the story like an over amorous stallion who simply won't take no for an answer.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

tau, a poor attempt to lure the manga loving youth in the GW commercial engine,


----------



## Guarder22 (Jan 15, 2011)

piemelke said:


> tau, a poor attempt to lure the manga loving youth in the GW commercial engine,


I agree, they really have no point fluff wise. They are just there. 

They are kind of like the mold in the back of the fridge, you want to get rid of it but there are always better things to do...and when you finally get around to cleaning them out you find out they have developed civilization and high tech weaponry.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with Bane, the ultramarines have far too many characters compared to those of other legions.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Necrons because I started playing Eldar because I liked the story the Necrons Retfucked their way into the story like an over amorous stallion who simply won't take no for an answer.


Man that made me laugh! I need to spread rep around before I can give you more though. Reminded me of Zero Punctuation.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't I choose matt ward? or his true name gav thorpe dun dun dun


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Much by C.S Goto (by what Ive heard through rumors what heresy he has written and destroyed warhammer lore). Otherwise I have to return on this subject.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i would have to say that draigo guy, or however you spell it. either remove him completely or tone him down. that crap is pure bs


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Tone down the Ultramarine characters. Cut out a lot of the new grey knights stuff- draigo, purifiers (really we need marines who are even more pure than the purest and who guard a secret ancient evil), the dreadknight (completley undermines the point/theme of the grey knights- that of a heroic individual standing alone agaisnt the darkest nightmares. Now they can just use mechs...), the jokerao being used on the battlefield. 

+++Warning Spoilers may follow+++

I'd also love to wipe out everything in Legion. I mean really, twin primarchs that no one knows about, completly accepting some strange xenos cabal at face value. 

Also cut out the bits in mechanicum where it's revealed it is the Emperor's plan to create the mechancius by imprisoning the void dragon there. I'm okay with the void dragon being on mars, with all the potential schims that could create but the emperor deliberatly placing him there to act as inspiration for a group who he would need to use tens of thousand of years later? Come on. If he was that good at planning ahead the Heresy would never have happened.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

and I do feel the necrons are a little too powerful, read dead men walking and fall of damnos


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Choice bits of the latest GK fluff - like the idea that anointing yourself with innocent blood somehow makes you purer than a GK is himself supposed to be. And for love of the Emperor, emphasize the pointlessness of Draigo's struggle instead of his blowing his combat skills out of proportion.

I'd also like a refund on the idea that the other First Founding chapters want to be like the Ultramarines.

Last but not least, if we could finally accept the year 999 is over, that'd be swell.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

the tau was an interesting idea, but if they are going to make xeno lines, they need to do more then just one
there are lots of badass xenos iv read about, lets see some models, like those fra'al raiders, i imagined them like the big cat people in star trek


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

the salamanders are emotional cry babies and backstabbers, that is kinda lame


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The whole 'born before being born' bit about the chaos powers, the Sisters of Battle and the Tau. Sisters of Silence are ok in my book.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Some of the Tyranid uberness fluff. Sure the Ultramarines get a little too much love (love as in raped by Matt ward), but the Tyranids? Jesus christ GW, make something a little cooler that 'BUGS EATING EVERYTHING IN SIGHT AND THEY CANNOT BE STOPPED!!!1!!'


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd prefer a full move on of the story rather than a little tweak here and there. The only thing that irritates me about current 40K fluff is that nothing goes anywhere as everything is kept behind a blanket of "You decide!"; the constant "Here's 4000 heroes no one will ever know" fighting in "A thousand campaigns without name" gets really old after a while. Like being forced to watch the same movie over and over and expect a different outcome each time. 

The 41k Meta-story is dragging on way, way too much; so I'd probably retcon how long the Emperor's got left as well as give the player base a real sense of "how longs left until the galaxy consumes itself" and really make a point of what happens in the twilight years before pushing the next arc of the story along. Even going so far as to release the next Arc on a Bi-annual basis or something like that prior to an Edition Update. I think the best example of this I can give would be the way White Wolf did this when they ended the Vampire the Masquerade RPG Line and Rebooted the meta-story to the Requiem System. 

If it meant chopping and gutting things in a store only national campaign then - well I guess GW are masters of "Like it or Lump it" anyway. But at least I'd feel I'd contributed to Meta-story. I used to hate with a passion GW's big national campaigns where "The outcome will decide the future of X and Y" but again usually came down to "What do you think happened..." with no actual consequences on the story...


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Moonschwine said:


> If it meant chopping and gutting things in a store only national campaign then - well I guess GW are masters of "Like it or Lump it" anyway. But at least I'd feel I'd contributed to Meta-story. I used to hate with a passion GW's big national campaigns where "The outcome will decide the future of X and Y" but again usually came down to "What do you think happened..." with no actual consequences on the story...


Wasn't this what happened with the Eye of Terror campaign? As I remember, Chaos dominated and rolled the Imperials, but the story was changed to a stalemate?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Wasn't this what happened with the Eye of Terror campaign? As I remember, Chaos dominated and rolled the Imperials, but the story was changed to a stalemate?


HAHA Exactly. Chaos WON that Story and Tourney. Then the Best GW did was Stalemate. I bet you $100 if Imperials won that Campaign Chaos wouldnt even have a EoT anymore. GW is so sad. 

This brings me to MY point. *Story Progression.* Nobody likes a story teller sitting around the campfire telling the Same stories of his WW2 days from different perspectives. Stupid shit like that starts off cool, but then after hearing D-Day story 20 times he changes it up with UFOs helping the Allies. THATS what GW does. Tells the same stories and adds more BS in them.


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Tone down the tyranids. They come out either too powerful but have no character just some mindless bug eating machine.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey I like the Tau. Seing as all the factions (Imperium, everything else non-Tau) hates everything outside of their little circle. A race which is open to allowing other races into their empire is a cool one to me.

Also, I play Tau.


All I would do is add some more fluff digging deeper into the Tau culture. Especially with the other 3 Castes. The Air caste is briefly talked about, but not explained as much as I'd like. Same with the Earth and Water castes.

Also, MOAR ALI3N RACES PLOX. I'd like to see sme more Demiurg.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> HAHA Exactly. Chaos WON that Story and Tourney. Then the Best GW did was Stalemate. I bet you $100 if Imperials won that Campaign Chaos wouldnt even have a EoT anymore. GW is so sad.
> 
> This brings me to MY point. *Story Progression.* Nobody likes a story teller sitting around the campfire telling the Same stories of his WW2 days from different perspectives. Stupid shit like that starts off cool, but then after hearing D-Day story 20 times he changes it up with UFOs helping the Allies. THATS what GW does. Tells the same stories and adds more BS in them.


Precisely.

It would be so easy to to progress the story. Chaos rolls Cadia, dominates the region surrounding the Eye. Next Edition - the Imperials reverse the defeat and so on and so forth. The story doesn't need to be set in stone.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Only a minor annoyance, but the amount of Craftworlds that randomly get owned in various codices.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Tau/SoB/Salamanders.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Space marines with primarch-like feats.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Shadow Walker said:


> Tau/SoB/Salamanders.


What's up with Salamanders? They are the only legion/chapter to care about the Imperium's people.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Precisely.
> 
> It would be so easy to to progress the story. Chaos rolls Cadia, dominates the region surrounding the Eye. Next Edition - the Imperials reverse the defeat and so on and so forth. The story doesn't need to be set in stone.


Chaos lost the space battle. They got destroyed in battle fleet Gothic. It sort of like what happened when Napoleon went to conquer Egypt. He comes in and wipes out there army only to have his navy destroyed, which forces him to retreat.

I would get rid of Alpha Legion.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Only a minor annoyance, but the amount of Craftworlds that randomly get owned in various codices.


This too.............


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ward-fluff. All of it. I've already said why.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> What's up with Salamanders? They are the only legion/chapter to care about the Imperium's people.


They do not have balls to do what is necessary. Read Helsreach. You can do it like BT and win and you can do it like Salamanders = save some civilians but loose a battle.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Shadow Walker said:


> They do not have balls to do what is necessary. Read Helsreach. You can do it like BT and win and you can do it like Salamanders = save some civilians but loose a battle.


Some would say that is a virtue, I don't think it should be retconned though, you should try read Promethean sun for an explanation.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Cut out the excessive crap about the SPEHZ MUHREENS that every GW fluff/writer employee seems to have a permanent boner about, and I'll be a little happier.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Some would say that is a virtue, I don't think it should be retconned though, you should try read Promethean sun for an explanation.


Thanks for book recomendation but it's not for me. First it's expensive and limited edition and second it's Nick Kyme [he is in my opinion one of worst BL authors and his Salamander book was horrible for me to get through].


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Heh ok, well at least read the spoilers on it


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

All the SM fluff where Matt Ward says "ZOMG teh spess mehreenz is so epics dat dey can kil anyfink dat trise to kil dem and dey can pwnage daemonz and Chaos godz in da Warp and dey r da most awesomest army in da galixy and ZOMGULTRAMARINES!!!!1!!1!"
Then again, that would be a retcon of the background section of every loyalist codex from 5th edition Space Marines onwards with the sole exception of SW...


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would change the Eldar...

If they had the greatest tech and weapons why are the weapons so bad...

you would think in the millenia that they encountered humans their advanced science would have made some weapons with greater range or firepower to stop the upstart humans..

or a farseer saw the future when we were but cavemen and just wiped us out no humans no heresy...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah that's a great idea, because then no one would play the game, and their would be 5 or less armies...sad. In all honesty I am surprised the eldar play any major role in the universe at all considering they have 1/1000 the population of any other faction, but maybe the necrons or tau.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

I would remove all video games from official cannon aswell as all future video games from official cannon. Simply because the games seem to get an absolute hard on for space marines. (fire warrior aside, they can keep their fluff because the game is so old im not sure anyone remembers, it never mind having beef with it)

Rearanging it so it actually fits with the question, I would say the Blood Ravens.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

would explain the two mssing legions


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Tone down the Tyranids. I think that Tyranid Warriors, of which there are untold billions, should not be 'Unstoppable killing machines'. They're the words used to describe Terminators, which should beat a Tyranid Warrior's face in and demand some more. And stop adding the constant 'But the swarm will adapt and then they'll come back to devour all life...' crap. I think that the Tyranids should at least have to try a little to wipe out the Ultramarines 1st Company, with all of their accompanying Titans, and devastate massive swathes of the galaxy. It annoys me that Behemoth, Kraken and Leviathan are all forces to rival anything the Imperium has, and yet they're the scouts for the Tyranids.

I honestly don't know how a Xeno player could be worried about their background. Everyone except the Eldar have pretty much had the galaxy promised to them.

Midnight


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey we (the Eldar) did have the Galaxy but got bored and fucked it and ourselves up, now its full of irritating little humans


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Dark Eldar need to go, and the C'Tan really need to go.


----------

